# CoD4 UBYTE4N vertex data error on Apple MacBook with Windows XP



## dimideluxe (Feb 19, 2008)

I have installed Call of Duty 4 on my Windows XP part of MacBook 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. However I can't play it since there is "Error during initialization: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data". 

Also, during opening CoD4 console I have a message: "... Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting. Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data". 

I believe, that my video card is not powerful enough. Is there anything I can do here, apart of getting new computer, or should I just give the game to my PC friends ?

thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, 1st off, because this is an error in Windows, you should be posting there. Second, if you check the system requirement of CoD4 you'd see that the Macbook can in no way play it because of the onboard video. To play a game like that, you need a dedicated video chipset and memory. The Macbook uses a low frills Intel GPU and shares the system memory. It is not a gaming machine. So you need a Macbook Pro (if you want to stay Mac mobile), or to give the game away.


----------



## pornelius (Dec 2, 2008)

hi

i've got a new macbook with the nvidia 9400M!
my system has got the small 2.0ghz dual an 2gb RAM!

now i installed cod 5 via crossover!
the UBYTE4N vertex data failure appears in the log!

is there anything i can do about it?
all other newer games do run on my system via crossover!

cheers!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

On Crossover's site, this is listed as a game that is known to not work, and they say don't even try right now. To play it, you will need to run it from Windows installed via Bootcamp, and even then, the video card may not be able to run it very well.


----------

